
Evaluating NASA's futuristic EM drive - nkoren
http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2015/04/evaluating-nasas-futuristic-em-drive/
======
themgt
I love this fuzzy DMZ between science and engineering, when the engineers
build something the physicists don't believe possible, and the physicists
demand more and more proof until finally NASA will be flying the damn thing
around and physicists will need to update theory to explain it.

------
nine_k
To quote:

\--

However, Paul March, an engineer at NASA Eagleworks, recently reported in
NASASpaceFlight.com’s forum (on a thread now over 500,000 views)[1] that NASA
has successfully tested their EM Drive in a hard vacuum – the first time any
organization has reported such a successful test.

 _To this end, NASA Eagleworks has now nullified the prevailing hypothesis
that thrust measurements were due to thermal convection._

\--

[1]
[http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=36313.0](http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=36313.0)

------
Gravityloss
This should be relatively easy for amateurs to replicate

